# Fishing near GF



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Spent most of yesterday fishing. Caught 13.5 lb. and 14.5 lb. cats, a couple of pike and a bonus 27 in. walleye. Things were pretty slow though, and nothing wanted anything but goldeyes. Also got a nice sunburn so don't forget the sunscreen if you are out there during the day, ouch  .


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

NOt too warm today on the water and windy.. did good the last weekend on the boat avg size about 10 lbs. Probalby caught about about 25 or so cats biggest being today , 25 pound 36 inch channel and others 18 and 17's. Nice work with that EYE, I prize a giant eye more than a big cat for some reason..


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Did a little fishing on friday night. Caught 2 in the 5 pound range and missed a couple more. So the fishing was below average but it was a good night to be out with the full moon, campfire, beer and some guys to BS with. It might be a while til I get back to fishing with the way the geese and ducks are looking.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

what kind of bait were u using? Do you think sucksers will work? trying to find a spot to fish for the weekend, not to steal someones spot but i just have no clue where to go this will be my first time fishing on the red. Any replies are appreciated.

THanks! :beer:


----------

